# הסיגרייה של אחרי



## cfu507

האם מישהו יודע אם יש לזה מקבילה באנגלית


----------



## elroy

אפשר להסביר איך משתמשים בזא?​


----------



## cfu507

elroy said:


> אפשר להסביר איך משתמשים בזה?​


 
Sorry, I thought that no-one is going to answer me so I asked it in the English forum.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=877089


----------



## Mjolnir

מעניין מאיפה זה בא...
כמו שכתבו לך בת'רד ההוא, אין לזה שם באנגלית, אז למה דווקא בעברית יש לזה שם וכולם יודעים למה אתה מתכוון כשאתה אומר "הסיגריה של אחרי".​


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> מעניין מאיפה זה בא...​
> 
> כמו שכתבו לך בת'רד ההוא, אין לזה שם באנגלית, אז למה דווקא בעברית יש לזה שם וכולם יודעים למה אתה מתכוון כשאתה אומר "הסיגריה של אחרי".​



נכון? כנראה שישראלים המציאו את זה. אני בכלל לא מעשנת ולפעמים אוכלת במבה וקוראת לה הבמבה של אחרי. את זה אתה בטח לא מכיר. מעניין...​


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> נכון? כנראה שישראלים המציאו את זה. אני בכלל לא מעשנת ולפעמים אוכלת במבה וקוראת לה הבמבה של אחרי. את זה אתה בטח לא מכיר. מעניין...​



גדול 
אני באמת לא מכיר את זה, אבל אני מניח שאנשים יבינו על מה את מדברת גם אם הם אף פעם לא שמעו את זה ​


----------



## eshcar

well, there's always the english 'post-shag fag', but it's a little raunchier than in Hebrew and I think that it's less widespread.


----------



## Mjolnir

eshcar said:


> well, there's always the english 'post-shag fag', but it's a little raunchier than in Hebrew and I think that it's less widespread.


Sounds really British, better not say that elsewhere


----------



## tFighterPilot

Ya, most people outside Britain are not aware of the other meaning of fag.


----------



## eshcar

Well, I just put it out there. Take it or leave it as you please


----------

